# Building a switch panel/headless car audio system



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello everyone! I know, I wish this was a "how-to" thread...hopefully it will turn in to that!

So, I'm new here (first post). I've been looking in to headless car audio system and this site came up a lot when I got in to technical aspects. Seems to be a lot of know-how round these parts, so lets give it a shot...Thanks in advance for the help on this project and thank you for the helpful info I have already gathered from this wonderful forum! 

First of all: I don't know jack when it comes to electronics, but I find it interesting and have had good luck with what little electrical projects I have embarked on.

What I plan on building: *A car stereo that consists of* (starting with) *a smartphone or similar device* (plugged directly into), *an amplifier* (not sure on specs yet, but any will work, would prefer 4 channel and reasonable power output), *and speakers* (x2 4" for OEM dash location, x2 6"x9" and a small sub). 

Am I missing anything? That alone will be enough to get my system sounding full and loud in my single cab truck, I think. If you guys have any suggestions of some inexpensive components (like amps, I know nothing about them really), I wouldn't have a problem with a $200 amp (or nice used) if it had the right features and build quality. But that stuff I can really just ask my local car audio shop.

Now, This sorta thing has been done and there are helpful threads all over the internet (it seams, to me, that not enough people do this though)...But that's not why I'm here! I'm here to ask ya'll lots of questions about my center console switch panel, that will take my headunits place!

Switch Panel proposed features:
Volume Knob
Balance Knob (or slider)
Fader Knob (or slider)
Treble Knob (or slider)
Bass Knob (or slider)
Amplifier Power Switch (or whatever else needs power in my audio system, on this switch too)
Amplifier Power Indication Light
Various Other Function Switches (related and/or unrelated to audio system)
x2 USB Charge Port
ECT. ECT. *

The form factor will be a flat block off plate, in hole that the standard (euro?) single din fit in (widened from old '86 radio). The controls mounted like you might expect (switches that use a nut to clamp through the plate..er..you know what I mean?) and USB, as well as, Indication LED mounted flush with face of my switchplate. The overall look should be "classic" or "'80s vintage" or "just simple". (This is my initial vision, most aspects are subject to change for sake of flexibility and ease.)

*(I may include AM/FM radio in to this system in later incarnations, in which case I would propose a (digital) display for station selection or old style dial (or something). Not sure whats out there for this feature, but I would like to integrate a AM/FM receiver (that plugs in to my OEM antenna), station selection and readout on my center console switchboard. That can wait till Switchboard MKII, but any tips are greatly appreciated!)

So, my first question will be about potentiometers. As far as I know a potentiometer will control the volume of my system. 

*Will a potentiometer component control the other (balance, fade, bass, treble) audio adjustments? *

What I want to do is use some components out of an old home audio receiver or whatever I can find that has designated knobs for the volume, balance, fade, bass, and treble. *Will this work*; Or are there specifics of application for components, like audio level adjustment controls and/or radio station selection/radio station selection-display, that I need to be aware of*?* 

The other option for audio controls is cheep new components. I'm not sure where (or how) to start looking for these audio controls (other then volume potentiometers; and again do these work the same as the other controls like bal, fad, bass, treb. I assume not 'cuz those usually are at 0 in the middle of the range) Is the control for..say..balance, just a different type of potentiometer? (Whatever I just need to do more reading...)

Alright, next "real" question...

Most Amps I'm seeing have a few settings and adjustments on them. (Again, I'm A total noob to electronics construction.) 
*To get my audio adjustments in to my center console what is going to work? *
-Steal the adjustment from the amp and wire them out to the switchpanel? (I don't want to do this for sure but might be a cool hack that saves me some cash)
-Get a car audio equalizer like this and steal components from that? (expensive) 
-Or is there a way that I can use the above mentioned home audio components? (No idea how to integrate them into the system, ie. control the audio levels my speakers put out.)

I want the volume knob to be a master volume. Also there maybe other controls that I have mounted on my switchpanel that I don't know I want yet (ie. EQ bypass switch to give a flat signal??, ECT., things that may need to change from song to song or for common adjustments).

...Well I think that's as far as I'm going for this post...I'll be back with more question, specifics, and eventually some build guide to "My Center Console Switchpanel MKI"!!

Oh, and...
Interesting units that I considered, before I realized that you can just plug a mp3 player into many amplifiers (sometimes directly, but usually through a 3.5 mic plug to RCA plugs adapter cable)


----------



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

This sounds like a terrible idea. If you're doing it just to tinker, I get it. But you're in for a long learning curve and the end expense will be.... Expensive.

But if you're doing it to have a real system, why don't you just buy a pre-amp? that's what you're describing and this does exactly what you are looking for:

http://www.audiocontrol.com/641780/...FER-CROSSOVER-WITH-DUAL-AUXILIARY-INPUTS.html

And then if you want a radio too, then you're basically building your own hacked together head unit. So what not just buy a head unit? Any of the CD-less head units out there fit your needs exactly.


----------



## Precisionmike (Jun 15, 2014)

I personally applaud your passion and creativity. The main issue you would have going from a portables (phone, I pod, etc) will be a lack of signal voltage, and a way to make needed adjustments. If you want to keep it very simply, you could use a pre-amp, like Hoye0017 had suggested, or even more simple- get a line drivers (small device that will just increase your signal voltage), and look around for an app with some tone controls. I have seen some for the Iphone, I am sure there are others out there. You could even use the portable for your volume controls.
I am building a very extensive system, and I too am using a portable device as the source, which happens to be cleaner than any 12v source ever built.

Keep up the creativity, and give it a try. The only way to hit the ball is to swing the bat. Best of luck.


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

Alright guys, some *progress* I've made:
It looks as though an amplifier with 5 channels is what I will start with. I'll need to find one with good control knobs, a few of these knobs will be on my center console panel for easy access!

I will take this 5 channel amp w/ nice control knobs and:
-Remove the control modules for things I want to adjust on the fly (ie. volume, gain??[maybe], bass and/or sub channel, treble, balance, and fade)
-Hardwire the controls I want, from their position on the amplifier, to their new home on My Switchpanel
-Mount the amplifier behind the seat, on the back wall of my single-cab truck
-Hook up some speakers 
-Plug my phone in to the amp
-Play music

To be honest, at first, I will start with:
-Mount an amp (with power switch in center console)
-Hook up some speakers
-Plug in my phone
-Jam!

Then I will want:
-Volume
-a second amp to experiment with

I know my thoughts are both grand and simple, and maybe a little confusing; But I just want to put everything that pops in my mind down (I don't), as a path along my thought process. 

Another bit of interest:

Raspberry Pie! 

Raspberry Pie can be used in a car entertainment system.

Raspberry Pie is cool, and having a small screen (smartphone?), mounted in-visor (or anywhere), as the control unit for Raspberry Pie would be a fun setup!

This setup might look like this:
-Smartphones (or any LCD touch screen that fits) in-visor 
-Raspberry Pi under dash (with memory card)
-Amplifier
-Speakers

There are lots of setup and function options with a Raspberry Pi (and it's really cool), but I'll try to stay on track.

*Can anyone give me some insight on removing the controls from the amplifier?*

*Is there a chance that the stock audio level adjustment knobs (not just the cap) on "any giving" amplifier could be removed from the unit and be wired in a remote location?* (some must)

*If I want to replace the audio level adjustment components with others* (to, say, get a certain look for my knobs...yes the caps)*, will I have to match some kind of specs?* (to the way adjustment is made; to the way the component is connected)

Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

The current set up in my truck, 1965 F100, is a car PC to a JL xd700/5. The XD line is nice because it has a switch that let's you adjust the volume for all channels instead of just the sub channel with a remote knob. I have the amp running a set of active 2 way components and the subs. The gains and crossovers are all set at the amp and I'm using the remote knob mounted in my dash for volume.

I'm about to ditch the PC for Bluetooth and my phone. With the advent of apt-x Bluetooth and the 128GB microsd card my phone has outgrown the car PC.


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

Precisionmike! Thank you for your reply! 



Aerofox said:


> -Get a car audio equalizer like this and steal components from that?


Right? 

I could just re-inclose an equalizer (or yeah I know, 'just how it came from the factory'...maybe I will), for the audio level controls.

But cool this is the reaction I wanted! REP AZ! I feel like Americans are mostly lazy and have no taste. I want to accomplish something that I can't find an off the shelf answer to. People have been spoon fed modern plastic crap and most don't respect the OLDSCHOOL. Americans use to be a, hands on and ingenuitive people. Now, most can't see the benifit (and good ol' American pride) of DIY. 

Shoot, I would be happy to build my own headunit! (let alone, design and produce a car stereo with the features I WANT) 

I even think there's a market for an inexpensive (QUALITY) amplifier that has modular remote EQ controls (wired or not...I like wired), 3.5 mini mic in, USB port (digital source/power), memory card slot, maybe microphone or gutair input, etcetera. let's say...3 different models, ranging $50-$300, with expandable dash display/video card/radio/Wi-Fi/Bluetooth ideas...so really, now we're talking a carputer/amp that has a similar form factor to your average?? amp that hides somewhere and has extremities (modular peripherals) of all sorts. 

Thank you BlueGhost! I dig that rig!


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

There are lots of possibility here in The Future!


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

Hoye0017 said:


> This sounds like a terrible idea. If you're doing it just to tinker, I get it. But you're in for a long learning curve...blah blah...real system blah blah blah
> 
> And then if you want a radio too, then you're blah blah hacked together head unit. So what not just buy a head unit? Blah blah blah fit "your" needs exactly.


Not to get off on the wrong foot, but...not much of what you said should be coming from someone on this forum (Technical & Advanced Car Audio Discussion); You gave me a CarAudio101 type answer (that I covered...maybe confusingly), but we're on a different curriculum...bro.

But Thanks for your input...Every good idea has those who think its an error. But in truth my goals are not based in functionality (this is readily available), but in aesthetics. I want design the layout of my physical interface w/ my trucks audio system. I want the end product to be a mix between a racecar switchpanel and a old home stereo. Lots other things (some aux lights already on switches) can (race car stuff) and will (stereo power) be on switches, along side audio level adjustments and possibility readout and/or gauges, in the single DIN center console slot.


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

Some more inspiration!



























-This one looks cheap but I like its style...kinda...Imagine this: take the above arrangement and bring up the quality on the fit & finish. I may then consider buying a headunit. But if I designed it, the layout (function, look, control style) would be far different. This is closest I could find to an acceptable headunit design...(a bit of a joke)









If I could get a retrotech display, that would be the only screen (single din/center console) visible in my ideal interior (unless you flip down the visors!)


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

Mount an iPod touch sideways and run deej app. 

http://screenshots.en.sftcdn.net/en/scrn/69657000/69657208/image-02-700x524.jpg


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

It seems you are making things more difficult then you need to. All portable devices have a way to get hdmi out. With a DSP that has a controller knob, you get volume, bass, treble, etc. To the best of my knowledge most DSPs support toslink. You can run the portable device hdmi into a monoprice hdmi selector like this and use the toslink output into the DSP for your sound. Add a monitor like this and you have your display. This also leaves you where you can add a computer to the car or any other hdmi device you want to.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks, NealfromNZ! Word...that's cool...def something I consider an option (really cool one), but I really like physical interfaces (ie. Knobs, switches, dials, sliders). I would like my setup to not rely on the "my smartphone is great, it can do anything" mentality, but rather to use my smartphone (or any other audio playing device) as a source (not as audio EQ and volume control). That being said...I'm not against using smartphone hardware (or other touchscreen) in the visor, but there *will* *be* *physical interfaces!* 

I like the style of that app, fo sho tho!


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

Hay, thanks for the reply Zippy! I might of confused you...I don't intend this project to include a monitor (unless their in the visors), I want to remote the audio controls for my trucks stereo, from the (headless) amp to the center console...



Aerofox said:


> I will take this 5 channel amp w/ nice control knobs and:
> -Remove the control modules for things I want to adjust on the fly (ie. volume, gain??[maybe], bass and/or sub channel, treble, balance, and fade)
> -Hardwire the controls I want, from their position on the amplifier, to their new home on My Switchpanel
> -Mount the amplifier behind the seat, on the back wall of my single-cab truck
> ...


Thanks for the help and support DIYmobileaudio community!!


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Keep in mind that the monitor is optional in what I described. The smart device is nothing more than a source as is any hdmi device. Treble/bass knobs are an extremely limited EQ. With a DSP, you get a full EQ. Balance and fader are the old school way of adjusting acoustic center by increasing the output of certain speaker and potentially damaging them. Time alignment has replaced that allowing you to delay a signal from getting to a speaker making it sound further from you than it is. All DSPs have time alignment. Take a look at an audison bit10D or bit one DSP before you go too far down this path. Those are example DSP that have nice controllers. There are others.


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

Zippy said:


> Treble/bass knobs are an extremely limited EQ.


True but simple control at the dash and more on the amp...is what I was thinking



Zippy said:


> Take a look at an audison bit10D or bit one DSP


Cool, I wasn't clear on what your first post was saying.



Zippy said:


> With a DSP, you get a full EQ. Balance and fader are the old school way of adjusting acoustic center by increasing the output of certain speaker and potentially damaging them. Time alignment has replaced that allowing you to delay a signal from getting to a speaker making it sound further from you than it is. All DSPs have time alignment.


Interesting



Zippy said:


> Those are example DSP that have nice controllers. There are others.


I will look in to these.

Thanks Zippy!


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

If you are thinking of going the DSP route, have a look at the PPI DSP-88R/Soundstream Harmony DSPs. Very affordable and comes with a dash mounted controller that lets you adjust volume, select inputs, and toggle DSP presets. You wouldn't have adjustable bass/treble/etc, but you cold accomplish the same thing with the different eq presets. I may grab one of these down the road to add better tuning options to my system.


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

Looked in to this and others, BlueGhost, and can you tell me...does the soundstream amplify? Not sure, but in my research I thought I found that, it will work like an amp (don't know how powerful). *Could a DSP like the Soudstream Harmony be set up like this:
Source(phone)
DSP
Speakers
???*

*Or would it need to be:
Source(phone)
DSP
Amp
Speakers
???*
Also the controls for the Soundstream Harmony don't have the look I'm going for.








But I do like that component! I Def think that's a good option! 

Thanks BlueGhost!


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

I looked for examples of the Soundstream Installed or tested or reveiw and didn't come up with much.


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

Soooo...I think that DSP or EQ components are good options...buuut...maybe more fancy and expensive (Soundstream $275/Clarion EQS746...oh wait that's only $60).

Can anyone give me any ideas or suggestions to help with this?:



Aerofox said:


> I will take this 5 channel amp w/ nice control knobs and:
> -Remove the control modules for things I want to adjust on the fly (ie. volume, gain??[maybe], bass and/or sub channel, treble, balance, and fade)
> -Hardwire the controls I want, from their position on the amplifier, to their new home on My Switchpanel
> -Mount the amplifier behind the seat, on the back wall of my single-cab truck
> ...


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

Aerofox said:


> Looked in to this and others, BlueGhost, and can you tell me...does the soundstream amplify? Not sure, but in my research I thought I found that, it will work like an amp (don't know how powerful). *Could a DSP like the Soudstream Harmony be set up like this:
> Source(phone)
> DSP
> Speakers
> ...


You would need an amp. The Harmony + a 5 channel amp would make for a nice set up.

Search the forum for the PPI DSP-88R, its the same thing in a different box. Both are relatively new products, but there are a few members using the PPI model.

As far as the controller goes, I'm betting you could mount it behind a panel and modify it using parts more inline with your taste. I would guess the volume knob is more than likely a rotary encoder, if not just a potentiometer. And I would bet all the buttons are simply momentary push buttons. The knob and buttons likely could be swapped for something custom mounted in a custom panel.

I have no idea what the display looks like on. It may readout the preset number and volume level when the volume is adjusted. It would likely be the trickiest part of the controller to customize.


----------



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

Aerofox said:


> Not to get off on the wrong foot, but...not much of what you said should be coming from someone on this forum (Technical & Advanced Car Audio Discussion); You gave me a CarAudio101 type answer (that I covered...maybe confusingly), but we're on a different curriculum...bro.
> 
> But Thanks for your input...Every good idea has those who think its an error. But in truth my goals are not based in functionality (this is readily available), but in aesthetics. I want design the layout of my physical interface w/ my trucks audio system. I want the end product to be a mix between a racecar switchpanel and a old home stereo. Lots other things (some aux lights already on switches) can (race car stuff) and will (stereo power) be on switches, along side audio level adjustments and possibility readout and/or gauges, in the single DIN center console slot.



Ok Bro....

I would say some of us are on a different "curriculum" and you are not one of them. From your entry level ideas that you are just going to disassemble some home audio components to this idea that you are going to just relocate a gain control on a an amplifier as a "volume" control, you still need some car audio 101.

And then you don't even know how you're gonna do it and your asking us how.

Lastly, now you are considering DSP's based on other's suggestions when your original goal was to keep it simple and analog with an old school look.

Hint: at Least a preamp gives you knobs you could disassemble to meet your goal. 

I'm out. Don't bother replying, I won't bother reading any more of this.


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

BlueGhost said:


> You would need an amp. The Harmony + a 5 channel amp would make for a nice set up.


I see. Thank you!



BlueGhost said:


> Search the forum for the PPI DSP-88R, its the same thing in a different box. Both are relatively new products, but there are a few members using the PPI model.


I gathered they were the same, but yeah I only searched the Soundstream...cool, I'll dig around some more!



BlueGhost said:


> As far as the controller goes, I'm betting you could mount it behind a panel and modify it using parts more inline with your taste. I would guess the volume knob is more than likely a rotary encoder, if not just a potentiometer. And I would bet all the buttons are simply momentary push buttons. The knob and buttons likely could be swapped for something custom mounted in a custom panel.


Word, that's def what I would do...if I decide to use a DSP like that!



BlueGhost said:


> I have no idea what the display looks like on. It may readout the preset number and volume level when the volume is adjusted. It would likely be the trickiest part of the controller to customize.


I'm sure it will be tricky, and the display is not as big a deal (looks/or as a feature) as the knobs and buttons as far as aesthetics are concerned. I would accept almost any(simple) display. 

So I'm sure the display on the Soundstream (or DSP-88r) will be just fine!

Thank you, BlueGhost, for all your help!


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

Hoye0017 said:


> Ok Bro....
> 
> I would say some of *"us"* are on a different "curriculum" and you are not one of them.


Well my curriculum is focused on not having this...








(not my truck but same center console)
But you suggested I just downgrade my headunit so it looks different (or doesn't accept CDs; or whatever you thought was 'fitting my needs')

That's not even on topic...in the title is 'HEADLESS SYSTEM'




Hoye0017 said:


> From your entry level ideas (gibberish) to disassemble some home audio components blah blah blah
> And then you don't even know how you're gonna do it and your asking us how.
> 
> Lastly, now you are considering DSP's based on other's suggestions when your original goal was to keep it simple and analog with an old school look. *(which is completely possible with the Soundstream) *
> ...


True...I'm considering all options...this one has been considered...



Hoye0017 said:


> I'm out. Don't bother replying, I won't bother reading any more of this.


Cool...I'm glad that guys gone, he didn't have anything useful to say anyway!

Sorry guy's...responding to trolls is never productive...but sometimes its fun.

I don't mean to disrespect this forum, its site, the viewers, or members...but this guy was the first to jump on my post. His was the first reply (all succeeding replies have been helpful, respectful, and insightful) 

And whats so bad about "considering DSP's based on _others'_ suggestions"? (it might be an expensive route but very helpful!)


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies "DIYMA"(??)!! This site is hoppin' huh? A lot of activity is always fun on technical forums! 

But really this is a ridiculous thread (...I know) and I bounce (seemingly) from idea to idea (in varying complexity), I *will* get to the point and show you guys what I can *build!* I really Appreciate all the help you guys give and hopefully my findings can help somebody else bumbling around the net (like me) to build what _they_ want!


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

_(man why did he have to quote my pictures too?...cluttering up my front page...)_


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

Objective A:
Put headless amp system in truck

Objective 2:
Remote audio level controls for sound system (just a few, I don't mean to have gain as my volume...gain can be preset on the amp...so Vol, treb, and bass) to single DIN switchpanel already in place.

Objective *~*:
Have sweet carputer that can be controlled by touch screens in-visor!

The internet is confusing..._(so why shouldn't I?)_


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

_(oh shoot, I'm a freshman again??)_ HaHaHa I see the "DIYMA" right there...I was just guessing..._('Deema', I wonder...do folks 'round these parts call it that?)_


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Probably a little too big for your intended use as you wanted no head unit per se, but I saw this earlier before I came across your thread.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Also, depending on your budget you could find a DSP with bluetooth, then it would be all wireless from your phone. And no need for head unit.

What phone by the way?


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

Hmmm, that's cool! If I cutout for double DIN that would be a sweet deck...I wonder if the tube is just for looks? (It kinda is...but as a buffer...I think...for looks) It be great if there were lots of quality, retro, highly functional car audio components!

Oh wait, there definitely are!




























dang, check this thing out!!!









retrothing.com/an-in-dash-tv-for-your-car-from-the-80sWHAT!! (tiny)TUBE TV IN CAR!! _(pimp mode activate)_ 

This looks really close to how I would like my DIN switchpanel to turn out (cluttered, plain, functional.), but I will have less buttons (more switchs) and no TV or tape deck.

Heck, if I could find an old high-end deck like this (no, not one with a tiny TV) I would def incorporate it in to some project car!


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

I love to watch the needles bounce; They are in a vacuum...no?

Panasonic retro "Tube" double DIN headunit (CQ-TX5500)


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

crackinhedz said:


> Also, depending on your budget you could find a DSP with bluetooth, then it would be all wireless from your phone. And no need for head unit.
> 
> What phone by the way?


Fer sur...Oh just any audio source (iPhone, Android, mp3 player, ect), I use both iPhone and Galaxy, and while I drive, girls hook their phone up to the system too...I wouldn't want to rely on things like bluetooth pairing, also I like plugs...not that I'm against it, as an option. (and lets be honest...smartphones are dismantling the old ways of life, and placing all our eggs in one basket.) I like hard currency, wiring, and work.


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

Another thought is out of the 1980s.

Alpine made a 3022 which was a booster equaliser. They can be made to fit a din slot and a modded one could be an option for you. They will take a 500 millivolt input ( like iPhone or android at 75% volume. Tap into the output of the eq , run a line driver and feed to an amp such as the 5.1 suggested.

Google alpine 3022 . pioneer also made similar looking devices.

Off topic , Ironically my sister has a brand new never installed alpine stereo system of tape deck , 3022 and two way 6x9 in boxes from 1985 all in original boxes.


----------



## Aerofox (Aug 10, 2014)

NealfromNZ said:


> Another thought is out of the 1980s.


Yes!



NealfromNZ said:


> Alpine made a 3022 which was a booster equaliser. They can be made to fit a din slot and a modded one could be an option for you. They will take a 500 millivolt input ( like iPhone or android at 75% volume. Tap into the output of the eq , run a line driver and feed to an amp such as the 5.1 suggested.


This guy knows what I want!:idea3:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tddzzgt0s6v0zx3/DONTREMOVE.jpg (can you guys see this uncommon little devil)



NealfromNZ said:


> Google alpine 3022 . pioneer also made similar looking devices.


No wonder you didn't put any links...hard to track down!



NealfromNZ said:


> Off topic , Ironically my sister has a brand new never installed alpine stereo system of tape deck , 3022 and two way 6x9 in boxes from 1985 all in original boxes.


Nice. I like to utilize stock speaker boxes for sure! I have modified a few '70s and '80s stock speaker boxes to hold larger upgrades...3" speakers aren't cuttin' it. But you can find some pretty aight 4"ers.

In one of my trucks ('77 Toyota 2wd pickup), there are sweet (stock) speaker boxes that (take up WAY to much room) I modded to take some (surprisingly) nice sounding 'stupid cheap' 4" speakers, w/ built in tweets. The interior is small and sparse; Nowhere to hide much (unless you're creative...or just keep it simple) 

So, in addition to the headunit (yes there is a bad head install on that truck...but not as bad some I've seen...at least it still says Toyota and not "Toyot", on the dash!...but I would rather _they_ *not* cut the stock plastic; Its hard _not_ to find ugly holes cut in center consoles of old 2XR vehicles) and 4" speakers, I installed two 6x9s facing up and toward your heels under the benchseat w/ Mexican blanket concealment.

Then, at a thrift store I found one of these:








...so that went under the seat.

Sounds pretty good! Enough to hear it fully over anything outside (exhaust drone+freeway speed windows down) too!

So, other then the head and mexi-blanket the interior is OEM. When that '77 is back on the road it will have a different audio setup. Right now I'm focusing on other fleet members, the '77 (Lucy, my first Toyota pickup) is a *great* DD, but she's getting retired to show truck (the streets are risky...or is it the rallying...) so she's chillin' at home.

The '86 is the road trip truck now! When I bought it, the headunit (in hacked slot) was blowing the 'running light fuse' and one dead 6x9 was packing taped and "wired" in! So...I think some things need to be reworked...luckily this truck has more and larger spaces to install audio components (but less foot and knee room).


----------

